# Sotto il diluvio



## passante (15 Novembre 2014)

...state tutti bene?


----------



## Buscopann (15 Novembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ...state tutti bene?


Se continua così, tra qualche anno ci toccherà costruire un'arca come Noè.

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ...state tutti bene?


Qui da me non piove ma ci sono diversi problemi in varie zone del nord


----------



## aristocat (15 Novembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ...state tutti bene?


 Qui a BO non piove :up:


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Benissimo, ma al caldo sul divano,  con il marito che sta preparando il tè. 

Nessuna voglia di uscire.   :rotfl:ioggia:


----------



## perplesso (15 Novembre 2014)

qui acqua e vento,ma niente di sconvolgente


----------



## Nicka (15 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Qui a BO non piove :up:


Ma il cielo non promette bene...


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Benissimo, ma al caldo sul divano,  con il marito che sta preparando il tè.
> 
> Nessuna voglia di uscire.   :rotfl:ioggia:


Quoto, ovvero idem. Il marito sta uscendo con gli stivali di gomma per comprare il pane nel negozio di fronte a casa.
Poi berremo il te'


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Benissimo, ma al caldo sul divano,  con il marito che sta preparando il tè.
> 
> Nessuna voglia di uscire.   :rotfl:ioggia:





Divì ha detto:


> Quoto, ovvero idem. Il marito sta uscendo con gli stivali di gomma per comprare il pane nel negozio di fronte a casa.
> Poi berremo il te'


Mi avete fatto venir voglia di the' e biscotti ... Tra poco me lo preparo


----------



## lunaiena (15 Novembre 2014)

Qui pioviggina 
niente di che 
neanche freddo 
buon WE


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2014)

Seveso esondato
Lambro esondato
si attende l'onda di piena del Verbano con una certa apprensione.....


----------



## morfeo78 (15 Novembre 2014)

Qui a parte essermi trovato il piano terra allagato per infiltrazioni d'acqua da porte e muri tutto sotto controllo. Ho controllato i muretti a secco sopra casa e sembrano tenere bene. 
Quelli intorno non li vedo tanto bene però. :-/
Per il resto della Liguria ci sono esondazioni un po ovunque e diversi amici fatti evacuare o spostare nei piani alti.


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Qui a parte essermi trovato il piano terra allagato per infiltrazioni d'acqua da porte e muri tutto sotto controllo. Ho controllato i muretti a secco sopra casa e sembrano tenere bene.
> Quelli intorno non li vedo tanto bene però. :-/
> Per il resto della Liguria ci sono esondazioni un po ovunque e diversi amici fatti evacuare o spostare nei piani alti.



Mi dispiace.  Bruttissimo dover lasciare casa e in fretta.


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Seveso esondato
> Lambro esondato
> si attende l'onda di piena del Verbano con una certa apprensione.....



Ancora il Seveso?


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Novembre 2014)

Qui inizia a piovere adesso.

Il Po sta crescendo a vista d'occhio, se l'argine non tiene casa mia va sotto fino a metà del primo piano...

Non nego una certa apprensione.


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ancora il Seveso?


Si appena sentito alla radio, ple lagosta e viale suzzani allagati. Anche alcune vie a sud della citta' chiuse per alberi abbattuti dal vento.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Qui inizia a piovere adesso.
> 
> Il Po sta crescendo a vista d'occhio, se l'argine non tiene casa mia va sotto fino a metà del primo piano...
> 
> Non nego una certa apprensione.


Cavolo


----------



## passante (15 Novembre 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Qui a parte essermi trovato il piano terra allagato per infiltrazioni d'acqua da porte e muri tutto sotto controllo. Ho controllato i muretti a secco sopra casa e sembrano tenere bene.
> Quelli intorno non li vedo tanto bene però. :-/
> Per il resto della Liguria ci sono esondazioni un po ovunque e diversi amici fatti evacuare o spostare nei piani alti.


la liguria è sotto assedio, sì. che tristezza.


----------



## aristocat (15 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma il cielo non promette bene...


Sì è uggioso purtroppo. Questo sì


----------



## Nicka (15 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi avete fatto venir voglia di the' e biscotti ... Tra poco me lo preparo


Io ho appena infornato le lasagne! 

Comunque non si può dire che quest'anno non ci sia stata acqua...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Seveso esondato
> Lambro esondato
> si attende l'onda di piena del Verbano con una certa apprensione.....


Milano è un disastro


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Milano è un disastro



Avvisato mia figlia di stare lontana con auto da casa sua.


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cavolo


Molti non sanno che il letto del Po è allo stesso livello dei tetti delle case circostanti, quindi se cedono gli argini l'acqua esce tutta...

Comunque incrociamo le dita e speriamo il meglio anche per i liguri e i lombardi che ne hanno già passate tante.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho appena infornato le lasagne!
> 
> Comunque non si può dire che quest'anno non ci sia stata acqua...


Io ho finito or ora di bere il the' con il cane che mi sta assaltando Gli piace pure il the'


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Novità a Milano. Funzionano i mezzi? Cosa succede lì?


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Novità a Milano. Funzionano i mezzi? Cosa succede lì?


La pioggia battente si e' infiltrata nella parete sotto al tetto e mi piove in casa. Come nei film ho messo le pentole.....


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> La pioggia battente si e' infiltrata nella parete sotto al tetto e mi piove in casa. Come nei film ho messo le pentole.....


Oh cacchio


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> La pioggia battente si e' infiltrata nella parete sotto al tetto e mi piove in casa. Come nei film ho messo le pentole.....


Ma quanto piove!!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Novembre 2014)

Un macello


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Un macello


Quoto


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> La pioggia battente si e' infiltrata nella parete sotto al tetto e mi piove in casa. Come nei film ho messo le pentole.....


Hai cambiato casa o nella  vecchia?


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Su raI tre     hotel timi ama    VILLASIMIUS


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Su raI tre     hotel timi ama    VILLASIMIUS


E' un messaggio in codice per qualcuno?


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai cambiato casa o nella  vecchia?


Nella casa nuova, appena imbiancato, caxxo!

Ovviamente non e' nuova come eta' e' una costruzione degli anni 50, ristrutturata una decin di anni fa.

Sono un po' preoccupata.....


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Su raI tre     hotel timi ama    VILLASIMIUS


Lo hanno trasmesso ieri sera


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Nella casa nuova, appena imbiancato, caxxo!
> 
> Ovviamente non e' nuova come eta' e' una costruzione degli anni 50, ristrutturata una decin di anni fa.
> 
> Sono un po' preoccupata.....


Ti credo, speriamo si fermi la pioggia battente, ora piove forte anche da me


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Nella casa nuova, appena imbiancato, caxxo!
> 
> Ovviamente non e' nuova come eta' e' una costruzione degli anni 50, ristrutturata una decin di anni fa.
> 
> Sono un po' preoccupata.....



Caspita, chiedevo per quello.

Ho appena visto le immagini di Milano, mai visto niente di simile, eppure abitavo in zona Seveso. Quando ero piccola non e' mai mai mai uscito.


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo hanno trasmesso ieri sera



Me l'ero persa!   E' la spiaggia dove vado in inverno a camminare.


----------



## Fantastica (15 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Qui inizia a piovere adesso.
> 
> Il Po sta crescendo a vista d'occhio, se l'argine non tiene casa mia va sotto fino a metà del primo piano...
> 
> Non nego una certa apprensione.


E ora come va?


----------



## ologramma (15 Novembre 2014)

diluvio anche qui nei dintorni di Roma quindi presumo anche in città, io sto in collina quindi l'acqua passa e va


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2014)

A Milano ha smesso di piovere, il cielo e' stellato. Alcune vie di accesso alla citta' e alcune uscite della tangenziale sono chiuse, i cm d'acqua sono arrivati a 15. Stasera proviamo ad uscire, vedremo.


----------



## Fantastica (15 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> A Milano ha smesso di piovere, il cielo e' stellato. Alcune vie di accesso alla citta' e alcune uscite della tangenziale sono chiuse, i cm d'acqua sono arrivati a 15. Stasera proviamo ad uscire, vedremo.


Auguri, Divì. Dico seriamente e però sorridente, benaugurante, appunto. Buona serata


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Auguri, Divì. Dico seriamente e però sorridente, benaugurante, appunto. Buona serata


Grazie, capisco! 

Siamo riusciti a stanarci e stiamo assistendo ad una serata sulla storia del progressive rock con filmati e clip d'annata.

Pero' siamo pochini. Milano mostra un panorama surreale.

E sta piovigginando ancora.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Grazie, capisco!
> 
> Siamo riusciti a stanarci e stiamo assistendo ad una serata sulla storia del progressive rock con filmati e clip d'annata.
> 
> ...


Abito fuori milano. Qui tutti i canali sottorrenai stanno uscendo dai tombini. Mio figlio è a un km da casa e se i pompieri non riescono a sistemare deve dormire da un amico. Tra noi e lui, acqua. Per sdrammatizzare Mi sa che lui é contento


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Novembre 2014)

Aveva smesso ma ha ricominciato a diluviare


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Abito fuori milano. Qui tutti i canali sottorrenai stanno uscendo dai tombini. Mio figlio è a un km da casa e se i pompieri non riescono a sistemare deve dormire da un amico. Tra noi e lui, acqua. Per sdrammatizzare Mi sa che lui é contento


Vero. A quell'eta' queste sono avventure da ricordare. Ricordo ancora l'anno in cui ero in gita con amici - 16 anni - e mi ritrovai con mia sorella piu' piccola ed un'amica coetanea a far l'autostop di sera in montagna perche' avevamo perso l'ultimo autobus per tornare alla stazione. L'ho raccontato per anni.... Tranne che a mia madre, che l'ha saputo solo poco tempo fa quando non aveva piu' senso una punizione visto che avevo gia' due figli ....


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Aveva smesso ma ha ricominciato a diluviare


Qui sono spuntate le stelle
Brillano nuovamente


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2014)

Anche in Lombardia si continua a cementificare e asfaltare e diminuisce sempre più la superficie che potrebbe assorbire l'acqua.
E' inevitabile che qualche giorno di pioggia crei questi problemi.


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Abito fuori milano. Qui tutti i canali sottorrenai stanno uscendo dai tombini. Mio figlio è a un km da casa e se i pompieri non riescono a sistemare deve dormire da un amico. Tra noi e lui, acqua. Per sdrammatizzare Mi sa che lui é contento


Mia figlia e' da ore senza luce, zona viale Sarca  a Milano. Ha lasciato l'auto  lontana km da casa. Arrivata fradicia.   

E' peggio di  tutte le altre volte in cui è ' esondato il Seveso.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mia figlia e' da ore senza luce, zona viale Sarca  a Milano. Ha lasciato l'auto  lontana km da casa. Arrivata fradicia.
> 
> E' peggio di  tutte le altre volte in cui è ' esondato il Seveso.


Si
Dovevo abito io non era mai successo
Passano sirene dei pompieri in continuazione


----------



## disincantata (16 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si
> Dovevo abito io non era mai successo
> Passano sirene dei pompieri in continuazione



Da avere davvero  paura a muoversi.   NON SO SE SIA tornata la luce, spero stia dormendo.  X Fortuna abita ad un piano alto.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Da avere davvero  paura a muoversi.   NON SO SE SIA tornata la luce, spero stia dormendo.  X Fortuna abita ad un piano alto.


Quella é una delle zone più colpite ma se è in casa, luce a parte non c'é nulla da temere. Il problema è per il pian terreno, le auto parcheggiate e i negozi...stai tranquilla 
Vedrai che domani rientra tutto e speriamo sto tempo metta la testa a posto


----------



## disincantata (16 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quella é una delle zone più colpite ma se è in casa, luce a parte non c'é nulla da temere. Il problema è per il pian terreno, le auto parcheggiate e i negozi...stai tranquilla
> Vedrai che domani rientra tutto e speriamo sto tempo metta la testa a posto



Certo. Ma e ' sempre brutto saperla da sola e  al buio in casa.  

Se non smette sara' dura anche domani.  

Ora ha smesso di piovere qui. Speriamo sia finita.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo. Ma e ' sempre brutto saperla da sola e  al buio in casa.
> 
> Se non smette sara' dura anche domani.
> 
> Ora ha smesso di piovere qui. Speriamo sia finita.


Ha smesso anche a Milano.
Io sono all'ultimo piano e la pioggia sento se c'è o no senza bisogno di guardare fuori.


----------



## disincantata (16 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha smesso anche a Milano.
> Io sono all'ultimo piano e la pioggia sento se c'è o no senza bisogno di guardare fuori.



O sono sorda o io se piove e basta non la sento.  Pero' ho spalancato  la finestra e finalmente ha smesso.  


Ho abitato vicino ai fulvio testi per una vita e non ho visto esondazioni fino ai primi anni 90.  

ADESSO e' un incubo quella zona.  Persino in estate.


----------



## Palladiano (16 Novembre 2014)

*Divi*

Com'è andata con le infiltrazioni spero nn molti danni


----------



## Divì (16 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Com'è andata con le infiltrazioni spero nn molti danni


 Niente di irreparabile, ma una grossa seccatura si'. Ho una grande macchia di umidita' e l'intonaco che si sta staccando.... Dovro' imbiancare di nuovo 
ma prima dovremo far sistemare le grondaie esterne che probabilmente si sono spostate e hanno deviato l'acqua che cosi' si e' infiltrata. 
Non conosco ancora l'amministratore, spero sia bravo ed efficiente. 
Comunque oggi splende il sole.....


----------



## Palladiano (16 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Niente di irreparabile, ma una grossa seccatura si'. Ho una grande macchia di umidita' e l'intonaco che si sta staccando.... Dovro' imbiancare di nuovo
> ma prima dovremo far sistemare le grondaie esterne che probabilmente si sono spostate e hanno deviato l'acqua che cosi' si e' infiltrata.
> Non conosco ancora l'amministratore, spero sia bravo ed efficiente.
> Comunque oggi splende il sole.....


Mamma mia mi spiace. Anche qui fino a poco fa sole. Sta salendo un po' di foschia.
Chiedi all'amministratore perché di certo il condominio avrà una polizza assicurativa a copertura di questo tipo di danni
Ciao


----------



## ologramma (16 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> *Niente di irreparabile, ma una grossa seccatura si'. Ho una grande macchia di umidita' e l'intonaco che si sta staccando.... Dovro' imbiancare di nuovo *
> ma prima dovremo far sistemare le grondaie esterne che probabilmente si sono spostate e hanno deviato l'acqua che cosi' si e' infiltrata.
> Non conosco ancora l'amministratore, spero sia bravo ed efficiente.
> Comunque oggi splende il sole.....


Da uno che se ne intende dato che ho sempre fatto il pittore edile, a scuola quando mi dicevano di scrivere il lavoro di tuo padre io mettevo "pittore edile" mi piaceva di più d'imbianchino, quindi ora armati di pazienza e prima di ripulire devi aspettare mesi che si asciuga se no esce sempre il giallo e i contorni non spariscono mai.


----------



## Divì (16 Novembre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Da uno che se ne intende dato che ho sempre fatto il pittore edile, a scuola quando mi dicevano di scrivere il lavoro di tuo padre io mettevo "pittore edile" mi piaceva di più d'imbianchino, quindi ora armati di pazienza e prima di ripulire devi aspettare mesi che si asciuga se no esce sempre il giallo e i contorni non spariscono mai.


Grazie, ne sono consapevole per esperienza passata :unhappy:

Sembra la metafora del tradimento ..... 

PS bel mestiere il pittore edile, secondo me i pittori edili sono un po' filosofi


----------



## ologramma (16 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Grazie, ne sono consapevole per esperienza passata :unhappy:
> 
> Sembra la metafora del tradimento .....
> 
> PS bel mestiere il pittore edile, secondo me i pittori edili sono un po' filosofi


Quindi sei ormai veterana come si dice hai fatto esperienza , per la metafora magari fosse così facile non basta ripulire credo.
Il mio mestiere è stato negli anni addietro il ripiego perchè non si trovava il lavoro per il quale avevo studiato e dato che mio padre cme mio nonno lo facevano io mi sono adattato e ora sono arrivato alla pensione.
Non mi sono mai sentito un filosofo spiegazioni magari "nce so capito mai niente"


----------



## disincantata (16 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Niente di irreparabile, ma una grossa seccatura si'. Ho una grande macchia di umidita' e l'intonaco che si sta staccando.... Dovro' imbiancare di nuovo
> ma prima dovremo far sistemare le grondaie esterne che probabilmente si sono spostate e hanno deviato l'acqua che cosi' si e' infiltrata.
> Non conosco ancora l'amministratore, spero sia bravo ed efficiente.
> Comunque oggi splende il sole.....



Se e' un problema condominiale, fai la denuncia e dovrebbe rispondere l'assicurazione.


----------



## Divì (16 Novembre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Quindi sei ormai veterana come si dice hai fatto esperienza , per la metafora magari fosse così facile non basta ripulire credo.
> Il mio mestiere è stato negli anni addietro il ripiego perchè non si trovava il lavoro per il quale avevo studiato e dato che mio padre cme mio nonno lo facevano io mi sono adattato e ora sono arrivato alla pensione.
> Non mi sono mai sentito un filosofo spiegazioni magari "nce so capito mai niente"


Ho sempre pensato, forse perche' vengo da una famiglia di artigiani, sia da parte di madre che da parte di padre, che lavorare "con le mani" fosse il modo piu' semplice e immediato per cambiare il mondo. E che lavorando con le mani si potesse dedicare una parte della propria attenzione a ragionare sul senso della vita.

Ecco perche' penso che fare il pittore edile, o il falegname o l'elettricista o l'idraulico o il meccanico o il parrucchiere o ..... sia umanissimo, utilissimo e bellissimo. E senza crisi.

La metafora del Tradimento e' proprio questo. Non basta imbiancare, bisogna aspettare che asciughi, accettare anche che esca la muffa, conviverci per un po'. Poi si scrosta, si ripulisce bene, si mette l'antimuffa e si imbianca, magari cambiando colore.

Se il danno e' troppo, occorre cambiare casa a volte ....


----------



## disincantata (16 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato, forse perche' vengo da una famiglia di artigiani, sia da parte di madre che da parte di padre, che lavorare "con le mani" fosse il modo piu' semplice e immediato per cambiare il mondo. E che lavorando con le mani si potesse dedicare una parte della propria attenzione a ragionare sul senso della vita.
> 
> Ecco perche' penso che fare il pittore edile, o il falegname o l'elettricista o l'idraulico o il meccanico o il parrucchiere o ..... sia umanissimo, utilissimo e bellissimo. E senza crisi.
> 
> ...



Ed andarci a vivere da soli se la muffa riemerge!:rotfl:

A volte cambiamo tutto per non cambiare niente, sbagliando.


----------



## ologramma (16 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato, forse perche' vengo da una famiglia di artigiani, sia da parte di madre che da parte di padre, che lavorare "con le mani" fosse il modo piu' semplice e immediato per cambiare il mondo. E che lavorando con le mani si potesse dedicare una parte della propria attenzione a ragionare sul senso della vita.
> 
> Ecco perche' penso che fare il pittore edile, o il falegname o l'elettricista o l'idraulico o il meccanico o il parrucchiere o ..... sia umanissimo, utilissimo e bellissimo. E senza crisi.
> 
> ...


penso che la filosofa sei tu , bella spiegazione :up:


----------



## Apollonia (16 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato, forse perche' vengo da una famiglia di artigiani, sia da parte di madre che da parte di padre, che lavorare "con le mani" fosse il modo piu' semplice e immediato per cambiare il mondo. E che lavorando con le mani si potesse dedicare una parte della propria attenzione a ragionare sul senso della vita.
> 
> Ecco perche' penso che fare il pittore edile, o il falegname o l'elettricista o l'idraulico o il meccanico o il parrucchiere o ..... sia umanissimo, utilissimo e bellissimo. E senza crisi.
> 
> ...


Metafora azzeccatissima!


----------



## Apollonia (16 Novembre 2014)

Buongiorno! Qui da me ieri c'è stato il diluvio con vento. Pioggia scrosciante e strade allagate, ma...
stamattina c'è un magnifico sole in un cielo terso che sembra quasi di essere in montagna!!!!
E, visto che siamo in tema filosofico....dopo la tempesta esce sempre il sereno!!!!!
Ed è proprio vero!


----------



## Fantastica (16 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato, forse perche' vengo da una famiglia di artigiani, sia da parte di madre che da parte di padre, che lavorare "con le mani" fosse il modo piu' semplice e immediato per cambiare il mondo. E che lavorando con le mani si potesse dedicare una parte della propria attenzione a ragionare sul senso della vita.
> 
> Ecco perche' penso che fare il pittore edile, o il falegname o l'elettricista o l'idraulico o il meccanico o il parrucchiere o ..... sia umanissimo, utilissimo e bellissimo. E senza crisi.
> 
> ...


Ho sempre pensato, in modo assai più semplice e meno raffinato del tuo, che i meccanici siano tutti felici.


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E ora come va?


Aspettiamo che arrivi l'onda di piena, ma almeno c'è il sole.


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ...state tutti bene?


ieri ho avuto davvero tanta paura.
per me il disagio è stato molto relativo perché ero in viaggio per bologna e ho solo dovuto poi allungare molto il ritorno per le mille chiusure per frane e allagamenti.
ma avevo mia figlia da una parte e mio marito in viaggio dall'altra con lo studio e la casa in una zona dove vicino la gente continuava a postarmi foto di voragini e fiumi che si portavano via macchine e tutto quello che trovavano.

brutta roba lavorare con la preoccupazione nera addosso 
e nella hall dell'albergo dove avveniva questo meeting c'era un grosso schermo con il meteo che su genova lampeggiava coltelli neri e teschi  in una mia allucinazione
che fifa
al ritorno macerie lungo gli argini, frane, fango e domande senza risposta


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Aspettiamo che arrivi l'onda di piena, ma almeno c'è il sole.


speriamo tutto bene


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ieri ho avuto davvero tanta paura.
> per me il disagio è stato molto relativo perché ero in viaggio per bologna e ho solo dovuto poi allungare molto il ritorno per le mille chiusure per frane e allagamenti.
> ma avevo mia figlia da una parte e mio marito in viaggio dall'altra con lo studio e la casa in una zona dove vicino la gente continuava a postarmi foto di voragini e fiumi che si portavano via macchine e tutto quello che trovavano.
> 
> ...


Ho sentito che le situazione lì non è delle migliori, mi auguro non abbiate avuto danni e stiate tutti bene.



Minerva ha detto:


> speriamo tutto bene


Incrociamo le dita...


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ho sentito che le situazione lì non è delle migliori, mi auguro non abbiate avuto danni e stiate tutti bene.
> 
> 
> 
> Incrociamo le dita...


la cosa importante è che stiamo tutti bene.il rischio di perdere un furgone con molta attrezzatura dentro l'ho corso di brutto per un pelo.
di fronte alla vita son bazzecole , detto questo lì dentro ci sono sacrifici e lavoro come tanta gente che purtroppo non ha avuto la mia fortuna ben sa.
fino alla prossima ...però.
incrocio le dita per voi , qui oggi si spala ovunque (ormai se l'inglese viaggia con l'ombrello noi con la pala) ringraziando la tregua


----------



## Fantastica (16 Novembre 2014)

Tutta la mia vicinanza a Minerva e Rabarbaro. Vi ho spesso pensato tra ieri  e oggi e anche oggi.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato, forse perche' vengo da una famiglia di artigiani, sia da parte di madre che da parte di padre, che lavorare "con le mani" fosse il modo piu' semplice e immediato per cambiare il mondo. E che lavorando con le mani si potesse dedicare una parte della propria attenzione a ragionare sul senso della vita.
> 
> Ecco perche' penso che fare il pittore edile, o il falegname o l'elettricista o l'idraulico o il meccanico o il parrucchiere o ..... sia umanissimo, utilissimo e bellissimo. E senza crisi.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la cosa importante è che stiamo tutti bene.il rischio di perdere un furgone con molta attrezzatura dentro l'ho corso di brutto per un pelo.
> di fronte alla vita son bazzecole , detto questo lì dentro ci sono sacrifici e lavoro come tanta gente che purtroppo non ha avuto la mia fortuna ben sa.
> fino alla prossima ...però.
> incrocio le dita per voi , qui oggi si spala ovunque (ormai se l'inglese viaggia con l'ombrello noi con la pala) ringraziando la tregua


Ogni volta che piove penso a voi.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (16 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato, forse perche' vengo da una famiglia di artigiani, sia da parte di madre che da parte di padre, che lavorare "con le mani" fosse il modo piu' semplice e immediato per cambiare il mondo. E che lavorando con le mani si potesse dedicare una parte della propria attenzione a ragionare sul senso della vita.
> 
> Ecco perche' penso che fare il pittore edile, o il falegname o l'elettricista o l'idraulico o il meccanico o il parrucchiere o ..... sia umanissimo, utilissimo e bellissimo. E senza crisi.
> 
> ...


bellissima metafora:up: che perla.

Un grande in bocca al lupo a tutti coloro che a causa dei disastri provocati dalla pioggia si trovano in difficoltà, che possa splendere presto il sole ovunque.


----------



## Divì (16 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni volta che piove penso a voi.


Idem


----------



## Cattivik (17 Novembre 2014)

Con i piedi a mollo mercoledì e ieri...

Cattivik

P.S. Ma il peggio è che l'umidità fa male al mio pelo.


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni volta che piove penso a voi.



Purtroppo anche oggi.


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2014)

le atmosfere sono quelledi un film di ridley scott


----------



## Tubarao (17 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> le atmosfere sono quelledi un film di ridley scott


La città di Blade Runner ?


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La città di Blade Runner ?


il buio livido di blade runner


----------



## LDS (17 Novembre 2014)

fa veramente paura comunque tutta questa acqua in italia....

la mia ex ragazza sta lavorando a Milano correntemente e l'ho chiamata l'altro ieri preoccupato.
mi ha detto che ci sono canili allagati, garage pieni d'acqua...

voglio dire, va bene un po' d'acqua, ma qua si esagera


----------



## Homer (17 Novembre 2014)

Ho fatto diversi interventi in questi giorni con la PC, e vedere la disperazione nella faccia delle gente quando gli recuperi i loro averi distrutti o resi inutilizzabili dall'acqua, ti fa veramente apprezzare quello che hai. Meditate gente, meditate....


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ho fatto diversi interventi in questi giorni con la PC, e vedere la disperazione nella faccia delle gente quando gli recuperi i loro averi distrutti o resi inutilizzabili dall'acqua, ti fa veramente apprezzare quello che hai. Meditate gente, meditate....


è dal 70 che genova medita (anzi dal 1955 a dire la verità)


----------



## Homer (17 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è dal 70 che genova medita (anzi dal 1955 a dire la verità)


Il meditate non era riferito a quello......


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ho fatto diversi interventi in questi giorni con la PC, e vedere la disperazione nella faccia delle gente quando gli recuperi i loro averi distrutti o resi inutilizzabili dall'acqua, ti fa veramente apprezzare quello che hai. Meditate gente, meditate....



Io vedendo  certe immagini sono stata male, non oso pensare viverle o, anche solo soccorrerle quelle persone.

Quando capita in altre nazioni, pur dispiacendoti molto come pochi mesi fa In Ucraina, 
non provi gli stessi  brividi dal saperlo accadere a pochi km da te.

Un anno fa come oggi le vittime in Sardegna.  Terribile anche quell'alluvione.


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Il meditate non era riferito a quello......


ho capito ...ma rimane che abbiamo purtroppo avuto molte occasioni per trarre varie esperienze e riflessioni


----------



## Homer (17 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito ...ma rimane che abbiamo purtroppo avuto molte occasioni per trarre varie esperienze e riflessioni


Su questo hai la mia più ampia e umana comprensione, sapere di avere le risorse economiche (e di questi tempi non è poco), per mettere in sicurezza tutta la Liguria, e non utilizarli esclusivamente per motivi buriocratici e politici è un'offesa a tutte le persone decedute in questi disastri, ma qui il discorso si fa troppo ampio. Nel mio piccolo sono comunque orgoglioso di aver collaborato ad aiutare quelle persone.


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Su questo hai la mia più ampia e umana comprensione, sapere di avere le risorse economiche (e di questi tempi non è poco), per mettere in sicurezza tutta la Liguria, e non utilizarli esclusivamente per motivi buriocratici e politici è un'offesa a tutte le persone decedute in questi disastri, ma qui il discorso si fa troppo ampio. Nel mio piccolo sono comunque orgoglioso di aver collaborato ad aiutare quelle persone.


certo ti fa onore


----------



## Cattivik (17 Novembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ho fatto diversi interventi in questi giorni con la PC, e vedere la disperazione nella faccia delle gente quando gli recuperi i loro averi distrutti o resi inutilizzabili dall'acqua, ti fa veramente apprezzare quello che hai. Meditate gente, meditate....


Confermo e aggiungo che a volte sono i volontari a sentirsi le invettive di questi poveretti... che in fondo capisco perché pur con qualcuno dovranno sfogarsi...

Cattivik


----------



## Eliade (18 Novembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ...state tutti bene?


Qui tutto ok, per il momento...


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2014)

rabarbaro la piena è sotto controllo ,mi pare.ancora stanotte e poi dovrebbe essere pericolo scampato?


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> rabarbaro la piena è sotto controllo ,mi pare.ancora stanotte e poi dovrebbe essere pericolo scampato?


Qui c'è la piena proprio adesso, pare che tutto stia reggendo.
Domani, se asciutti, saremo tutti più tranquilli...
Grazie del pensiero.


----------

